# most rewarding pet



## froggyman (Nov 11, 2007)

what was the pet you got not expecting much but it turned out to be pleasentally suprising??

mine was my AGB loved him its a shame he only lived for 5 months or so


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Nov 11, 2007)

Common Goldfish! I bought three for a 5g after being misinformed about their needs. Did my research unfortunately after the fact (a mistake I've never made again!) when one died and realized I was keeping them incorrectly. Soon I had two ten cent feeder fish in a very expensive 75g set-up with proper filtration and aeration, and I was rewarded with a beautiful 10" breeding pair that had three sucessful broods before the female unfortunately suffered an injury that stressed her into egg binding (she passed). I now have a 12" male living in a 100g bin, and two of their babies living in the 75g (the rest went out to homes with ponds). I am always amused by their antics and have found them surprisingly interactive, responsive, and clever. The male enjoys being petted and comes up to eat food out of your hands. The young fish are in the process of being trained to do some simple tricks, like swim through hoops, push a ball into a cup, and ring a bell for food. Their care needs are demanding but I absolutely love them to bits.


----------



## froggyman (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah my goldfish comes in second we bought him as a feeder fish when i was like 3 or 4 and he lived for 8 years including 6 years in a 10g tank until we got him a 40g man do i miss him


----------



## KUJordan (Nov 11, 2007)

My most rewarding pet is definitely my boxer, Gus.  As far as one that I just didn't think would be that cool- probably my little A. hetzi sling I caught in Sulphur, OK last summer.  That little guy never gets any bigger and has such a personality, it's awesome!


----------



## OldHag (Nov 11, 2007)

My goat.  I inherited him from the neighbors because I was the only one who played with him and he would run away from them and come to my house when ever they let him out.
He has been THE BEST pet Ive ever had!!! He goes hiking with me, follows me everywhere.  Hes a hoot.


----------



## ZooRex (Nov 11, 2007)

My dear departed waterdragon sheru. She was my first real pet that I took care of and enfamed my interest for exotics. ~ Rex


----------



## sweetmisery (Nov 11, 2007)

KingRex said:


> My dear departed waterdragon sheru. She was my first real pet that I took care of and enfamed my interest for exotics. ~ Rex


Awww... what happened to her?

For me, its the BD, so cute and very tame. Surprising for a reptile! lol


----------



## Ted (Nov 12, 2007)

was my temple vipers[waglerii]
those were awesome!


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 12, 2007)

well i guess it was my pitt bull named Rambo. He was a sweetheart. 
next was any tarantula i have now o ever had or ever will have lol
so far i cant name a favorite. they are all great.


----------



## Choobaine (Nov 12, 2007)

My old cockatiel. I've never seen an animal that interracts quite so much! She really mady my day, and my life, what a cuddly pet.


----------



## phil jones (Nov 12, 2007)

OldHag said:


> My goat.  I inherited him from the neighbors because I was the only one who played with him and he would run away from them and come to my house when ever they let him out.
> He has been THE BEST pet Ive ever had!!! He goes hiking with me, follows me everywhere.  Hes a hoot.


*a goat :?  lol --- phil*




froggyman said:


> yeah my goldfish comes in second we bought him as a feeder fish when i was like 3 or 4 and he lived for 8 years including 6 years in a 10g tank until we got him a 40g man do i miss him


*goldfish :?  lol --- phil*


----------



## Mina (Nov 12, 2007)

Just lately it would have to be the leopard gecko we took in when her previous owner couldn't keep her.
She has a lot of personality and is much more active than I thought a lizard would be, she is totally food oriented and as soon as someone walks into the room she is at the side of her tank in a flash, "Are YOU going to feed me?"  Plus she is cute.


----------



## OldHag (Nov 12, 2007)

phil jones said:


> *a goat :?  lol --- phil*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES a Goat!!! They have great personalities!! They are mischevious, silly, crazy and just a whole lot of fun!


----------



## LeilaNami (Nov 12, 2007)

Well my favorite pet is my dog that I've had for fifteen years.  As for being a suprise that it was rewarding? That would have to be my first T.  She was a rosie and pretty old when I got her.  I had her for about five years before she died.


----------



## ZooRex (Nov 12, 2007)

> Awww... what happened to her?


She became eggbound for the second time. I think it was just to much for her and she drifted away in her sleep. It was a sad day for the petroom, but the next day I went out and got another WD, this time a male; I'm still thinking of a name for him. ~ Rex


----------



## bugmankeith (Nov 12, 2007)

A 99 cent firebelly newt that is almost 10 years old and still alive, who says an animal has to be big to be enjoyed?


----------



## fishwithoutabik (Nov 13, 2007)

Rats. i love them so much. after years of having all manner of "cute" rodents, i went with rats and i started to do research on them, and they are my all time favorite. before i had kids, my rats even had free roam of the bedroom during the day. they had cages, but i left them open the majority of the time, and they were so personable, and they learned tricks. 

Now that I have kids and i go to college, i have to stick to pets that don't give a crap if i pay attention to them. cats and tarantulas lol. but i LURV my Ts too, they just don't lurv me back like my ratties.


----------



## monitormonster (Nov 14, 2007)

My Savannah Monitor. He started out sketchy and mistrustful, but soon after he was the sweetest lil guy I (or anyone else) had ever seen. He loved to snuggle up on the couch and get under the blankets with me


----------



## Brettus (Nov 14, 2007)

My two Central Bearded Dragons are far and away the best pets I've ever had.  They have the cool factor of being a reptile, but by the same token they recognise me and I've certainly developed an attachment to them I haven't with my inverts.


----------



## Aunt Ant (Nov 14, 2007)

KingRex said:


> My dear departed waterdragon sheru. She was my first real pet that I took care of and enfamed my interest for exotics. ~ Rex





KingRex said:


> She became eggbound for the second time. I think it was just to much for her and she drifted away in her sleep. It was a sad day for the petroom, but the next day I went out and got another WD, this time a male; I'm still thinking of a name for him. ~ Rex


I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Was the name Sheru a reference to Legend of Crystania? Your male could be Lord Ashram (ok, now I sound like an anime nerd  )



Choobaine said:


> My old cockatiel. I've never seen an animal that interracts quite so much! She really mady my day, and my life, what a cuddly pet.


Same for me! Mine was my mascot for 15 years. He died suddenly Feb '06. I got into Ts a few months later and I think the hobby has helped me cope with the loss. 
But to think, at the time I got him I really wanted a rat or an iguana. My mom was the one who talked me into a bird. He wasn't tame at first, but eventually warmed up to me and later my sister. I miss cuddling with him and smelling his feathers, and his investigating my dinner plate to see what goodies I had. lol I also love when they take baths, it's so cute.


----------



## Choobaine (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah they are absolutely wonderful! 

Mine kept eating my books though! I can't wait to sell my bearded dragon! I'll get my cages back into my room and have some gorgeous teils to keep me company again. Sephiq is snuggly(last night he went to sleep on my hand and wouldn't budge) but he's no bird. 

My lass took some training to make her warm up to me! Eventually she became so tame she'd defend me on my shoulder. She was the most beautiful animal alive, I loved that animal.

I don't normally get attatched to things but I actually got a little choked up there... even when she was dying she was begging for a snuggle... damn...


----------



## Brettus (Nov 14, 2007)

Another very rewarding pet my family has is a Latino ring-neck parrot named Coco.  Technically, she is not mine, but my dad's.  She is such an affectionate bird for me and my dad.  Whenever we walk near the cage, she puts her head back and closes her eyes because she wants to be scratched.  She hates basically everyone else though-she won't let anyone else pat her and she HATES my brother and mother.


----------



## OldHag (Nov 14, 2007)

I have to agree with AuntAnt and Choobaine, I love those tiels!!  I had a little male for 18 yrs...  He would wake me up at 2am calling the cat.   He was pretty cantankerous to everyone else but he loved me.  I miss him.


----------



## ZooRex (Nov 14, 2007)

> I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Was the name Sheru a reference to Legend of Crystania? Your male could be Lord Ashram (ok, now I sound like an anime nerd  )


Um no, I wasn't aware of an anime character of the same name, I was never that interested in it... When I first brought her home (my god that was 7 years ago!) we had friends from India in town. Punditji told me to name her "Sheru" which means "brave warrior" in hindi. Why he choose that name I'll never know, but it stuck.

Anyway thanks for your concernce, it was quite the ordeal last year for she was the oldest/biggest pet I had and my brother and I were sure shed break the age record; but we all feel better now. I'm thinking of getting a plaque to hang in the pet room so she'll always be there. ~ Rex


----------



## phil jones (Nov 15, 2007)

Choobaine said:


> My old cockatiel. I've never seen an animal that interracts quite so much! She really mady my day, and my life, what a cuddly pet.





OldHag said:


> I have to agree with AuntAnt and Choobaine, I love those tiels!!  I had a little male for 18 yrs...  He would wake me up at 2am calling the cat.   He was pretty cantankerous to everyone else but he loved me.  I miss him.


*wonderful birds ( the cockatiel ) but can be very noisy at times the one we  had could make you mad it went on and on   :wall: :wall: we sold it to a good home so i say get a hand - reared one or a baby one   --- phil*


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Nov 15, 2007)

People who don't like noise just shouldn't get birds, period. It's a natural part of what they are. I'm always in awe of how many people buy them then get rid of them because they were "too loud." Does one expect a _bird_ to be _quiet?_ :wall:


----------



## Choobaine (Nov 15, 2007)

I love their sound! I've learnd to mimic a tiels loudest call. If she squeaked I'd squeak back then she'd climb onto me for a cuddle. That's how it worked! 

If I can record it when I get a mic you can hear it but you'd just beleive I recorded a teil.  

I love zebra finch squeeks.
Those are so damn cute!

And what a rare treat when my diamond dove gently called out. Oh that was...


----------



## phil jones (Nov 15, 2007)

*lol i had in my time a white - fronted amazon parrot - a  blue - fronted amazon - a cockatiel  - bourke's parakeet - a  turquoise grass parakeet - lots of budgerigars - a  african grey parrot - a - senegal parrot  LOTS of zebra finchs - and NOW i have 2 java sparrows 2 canarys 3 budgerigars SO I KNOW A BIT ABOUT THEM    :wall: :wall: :wall: ---- phil*


----------



## Dark (Nov 15, 2007)

phil jones said:


> *lol i had in my time a white - fronted amazon parrot - a  blue - fronted amazon - a cockatiel  - bourke's parakeet - a  turquoise grass parakeet - lots of budgerigars - a  african grey parrot - a - senegal parrot  LOTS of zebra finchs - and NOW i have 2 java sparrows 2 canarys 3 budgerigars SO I KNOW A BIT ABOUT THEM    :wall: :wall: :wall: ---- phil*


And what became of all these birds? 

although I can already guess,


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Nov 15, 2007)

I never suggested you didn't know about birds, I just suggested that it was ridiculous to own a bird if you can't handle noise. And honestly, I'm more impressed by someone that keeps their birds than someone who has owned a whole ton of them. 

Back On Topic: Speaking of birds, while I answered goldfish for the animal that surprised me the most with how awesome it was as a pet, I will say that my parrots are my absolute favorites in terms of the bond we have. I have a white fronted amazon and green cheeked conure, and they're both absolutely amazing. One was a gift, the other a rescue, and I wouldn't part with them for the world. They're definately challenging, demanding pets, but they just can't be beat in terms of interactivity, intelligence, and interesting behavior to observe.


----------



## phil jones (Nov 15, 2007)

darkpredator said:


> And what became of all these birds?
> 
> although I can already guess,



*you must be psychic then :? *



RoachGirlRen said:


> I never suggested you didn't know about birds, I just suggested that it was ridiculous to own a bird if you can't handle noise. And honestly, I'm more impressed by someone that keeps their birds than someone who has owned a whole ton of them.
> 
> Back On Topic: Speaking of birds, while I answered goldfish for the animal that surprised me the most with how awesome it was as a pet, I will say that my parrots are my absolute favorites in terms of the bond we have. I have a white fronted amazon and green cheeked conure, and they're both absolutely amazing. One was a gift, the other a rescue, and I wouldn't part with them for the world. They're definately challenging, demanding pets, but they just can't be beat in terms of interactivity, intelligence, and interesting behavior to observe.


*is your white fronted amazon a nasty sod that would try and bite you at any time without warning and one you could NOT let it out of its cage for fear it would attack ANY ONE not a nice " pet " at all --- phil*


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Nov 15, 2007)

She was until I took the time to train her properly. That's why her last owner got rid of her. Though, amazons in general are known for being unpredictable, moody, and inclined to bite, which is why it is always important to research first and train well to prevent ending up with a bird that is more than you can handle.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 15, 2007)

A good thread!  Well, I lazily bought a Sulcata tortoise, a tortling many years ago in a pet store.  I keep my 1+acre yard pretty natural so after a couple of years, I just let him roam around and eat the natural grasses, brought him in for 2 or 3 months when it got real cold.  I never fed him except for an apple and sweeter things now and then.  He'd see me doing something in the yard and follow me around thinking he might get some desert.  After 9 years, I didn't see him for a few weeks.  Then I noticed an igloo shaped hole in a wooden gate.  He busted out.  That was the best rep pet I've had.  Interesting and relaxing to watch, walking around eating grass.  I know who found him.  He wouldn't tell me what he did with him.  I should have called to police.  Too late now.  Live and learn .


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Nov 15, 2007)

besides my dogs it would have to be a box turtle I found runned over and dented but did so good for three years. It wasn't untill recently that I realized they also needed protein in their diet.


----------



## dtknow (Nov 16, 2007)

I've really wanted a bird but haven't yet felt I have the time to dedicate one yet. We kept some zebra finches briefly and babysat a cockatiel which was fun. The cockatiel had this habit of nibbling everything. My sister has a bracelet with most of the trinkets missing. I think something vocal in a whistling kind of way would be fun.


----------



## Ted (Nov 16, 2007)

i had some atlas moths that were awesome pets.
 almost as big as birds and great creatures!


----------



## Ted (Nov 16, 2007)

i intend on getting a raven some day.


----------



## OldHag (Nov 16, 2007)

Ted said:


> i intend on getting a raven some day.


Our neighbor had a raven for 20 yrs or more! I cant remember how old she was but it was over 20.  They named her Marvin, before they found out she was a she.  She would say "Hello Marvin" whenever she saw someone. She was pretty cool.  I didnt believe ravens could talk until I saw it first hand. VERY intelligent birds! Funny sense of humor as well.


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 16, 2007)

Man I would love to have a Raven, but I hear they are difficult to keep due to the fact that they are so smart. I don't think it is legal to own one in BC. 

I guess for me it would be my cat Dog Food. He was rescued by my sister from some nasty people who were going to feed him to some Pitbulls, hence the name. Now he belongs to my husband and I and he is the smartest cat we've ever had, much more like a dog. As soon as my husband walks in the door Puppy (affectionate nickname) will run to him and start talking to him, just like a dog. He follows us all over the house, growls when the doorbell rings, chews shoes and things that are rubber or styraphoam(sp?), chases dogs out of our yard (well not anymore as he isn't allowed outside much) and he even chased a coyote down the street once. 

He is getting on in years now and I know we will be devastated when he goes. We have another cat too, but she is a lazy fat lump who doesn't do much. But she is cute as heck.


----------



## Ted (Nov 16, 2007)

OldHag said:


> Our neighbor had a raven for 20 yrs or more! I cant remember how old she was but it was over 20.  They named her Marvin, before they found out she was a she.  She would say "Hello Marvin" whenever she saw someone. She was pretty cool.  I didnt believe ravens could talk until I saw it first hand. VERY intelligent birds! Funny sense of humor as well.


yes!
they are super smart!
even a crow is capable of being a good talker!
ravens are such ominous creatures..a must have.:worship:


----------



## beetleman (Nov 16, 2007)

Ted said:


> yes!
> they are super smart!
> even a crow is capable of being a good talker!
> ravens are such ominous creatures..a must have.:worship:


yeah, they are very cool birds:clap: oh yeah very smart,would'nt mind having 1 aswell.


----------



## Ted (Nov 16, 2007)

beetleman said:


> yeah, they are very cool birds:clap: oh yeah very smart,would'nt mind having 1 aswell.


and i could train them to snatch diamond rings and other shiny stuff!


----------

